# Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1 Katzenwels???



## March (15. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Im März wurde unser stark verlandeter Gartenteich komplett erneuert.
Ich dachte mir schon, dass es im Frühjahr zu einem Goldi-Babyboom kommt aber ich dachte mir ebenso, dass das mein __ Katzenwels schon regelt.

Als Anfang Juni dann die ersten kleinen Goldi-Larven da waren war ich immernoch aller guten Dinge. - Der __ Wels wird das schon regeln!

Aber irgendwie wurden es nicht weniger ...

Also ab in den Zoofachhandel und her mit einem ca. 5cm Sonnenbarsch (sozusagen als Katzenwels-Unterstützung)

Trotzdem haben wir noch immer extrem viele Jungfische (mind. 200-300 Stk. und mittlerweile sind sie schon ca. 1 cm groß)

Ich vermute mal, dass die Jungfische jetzt schon zu groß sind für meinen Sonnenbarsch.

Für den ca. 20cm Katzenwels würden die kleinen definitiv noch ins Beuteschema passen.

Daher folgende Frage:
Wieviel Jungfisch frisst ein Katzenwels bzw. Sonnenbarsch?
Mir kommt es so vor als ob weniger als 2-3 Jungfische/Tag gefressen werden.

Hat einer von euch eventuell Angaben oder Erfahrungswerte diesbezüglich???

DANKE!


----------



## Superjo40 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*

hi march,

ein __ barsch kann einen fisch seiner eigenen Größe vertilgen. Alle Fische fressen Fischbrut - insbesondere Goldorfen aber auch Kois. Normalerweise kommen nicht soviele Goldis durch!:__ nase 

LG Jo


----------



## goldfisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*

Hallo,

die __ Sonnenbarsche der Neuen Welt haben mit unseren Barschen nicht viel, zu tun. Ein 5 cm Wald- und Wiesensonnenbarsch ist mit 1 cm Beute schon überfordert. Er wächst zwar noch, aber erwarte keine Wunder. In der Gattung gibt es zwar noch ganz andere Kaliber, die bekommst Du aber bei uns nicht. Bei den Sonnenbarscharten schaust Du Dir am besten an, ob die Maulspalte vor oder hinter den Augen endet. Ich habe Enneacanthus obesus,
Enneacanthus chaetodon und Enneacanthus gloriosus im Teich, die fressen höchstens Brut.

Einen Katzenwels habe ich nicht, aber ich glaube der wartet noch ein wenig.

Mein Bruder hat einen __ Döbel als Raubfisch. Aus meiner Anglerzeit weis ich noch das die __ Orfe (bei uns __ Aland genannt) auch gern was herzhaftest frisst.

Unser einheimischer __ Barsch langt kräftig zu, aber wenn der wächst holt er sich igendwann auch die Großen.

Fütterst Du eigentlich ?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Trautchen (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*

Hallo, man könnte sich ja vielleicht von einem Angler einen __ Flußbarsch angeln lassen. 
Hat denn jemand vielleicht Erfahrung wie schnell der wächst bzw. wachsen kann? 
Ein befreundeter Angler meinte man bekäme den später auch wieder raus...


----------



## laolamia (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*

hallo!

ich hatte das selbe problem, jetzt habe ich 2 flussbarsche.
das problem werde ich beobachten!

wenn ich fuer jeden sonnebarsch 1€ bekommen wuerde.........


----------



## March (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, man könnte sich ja vielleicht von einem Angler einen __ Flußbarsch angeln lassen.
> Hat denn jemand vielleicht Erfahrung wie schnell der wächst bzw. wachsen kann?
> Ein befreundeter Angler meinte man bekäme den später auch wieder raus...



Ich bin selbst Angler und kenne Flußbarsche zu genüge ...
Allerdings hab ich da sehr große bedenken was meine anderen Fische angeht.
Flußbarsche stürzen sich auf alles was nur etwas kleiner ist als sie selbst - Da haben dann *alle *Goldis in meinem Teich nix mehr zu lachen


----------



## Trautchen (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*



			
				March schrieb:
			
		

> Flußbarsche stürzen sich auf alles was nur etwas kleiner ist als sie selbst - Da haben dann *alle *Goldis in meinem Teich nix mehr zu lachen



Hallo, müßte man eben einen ganz kleinen nehmen, nur, wenn die ziemlich schnell wachsen, dann hat man dann wohl beizeiten ein Problem. 
Ich vermute mal, daß man die ja auch nicht regelmäßig sehen und beurteilen kann...

@laola:... ja wäre gut wenn Du zwischendurch mal berichten könntest.


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*

Hallo March,

im ersten Jahr ist der Sonnenbarsch selbst noch viel zu klein, um Dir wirklich zu helfen.

Bei mir im alten Teich kamen die ersten 2 Jahre nach Einsatz des Sonnenbarsches immer noch viel zu viele Goldis durch.
Ich habe in den beiden Jahren sicherlich 200 bis 300 Jungfische zwischen 3 und 10cm Länge an unterschiedliche Abnehmer abgegeben.
In diesem Jahr scheint nicht mehr ganz so viel Nachwuchs durchzukommen...

Zum einen füttere ich seit 2004 nicht mehr, zum anderen ist der Sonnenbarsch mittlerweile ausgewachsen - wobei ich ihn dieses Jahr noch nicht gesichtet habe.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*

Hiho,

meine 3 __ Sonnenbarsche (2 männchen, 1 weibchen alle 12- 15 cm) haben wohl kein Interesse an der Brut anderer.

Die Männchen haben sich jeder ein Nest gebaut (Sandloch von 60cm durchmesser :crazy ). Die Jungfische (__ Moderlieschen, Blaubandbärblinge 5 -10 mm) verbringen ihre "Kindheit" (bis 1,5cm) bei den Barschen ...

Ich konnte noch nie sehen das man mal danach geschnappt hat .

Axel


----------



## Trautchen (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> :crazy ). Die Jungfische (__ Moderlieschen, Blaubandbärblinge 5 -10 mm) verbringen ihre "Kindheit" (bis 1,5cm) bei den Barschen ...



... hi, die fühlen sich da sicher... irgendwas haben die __ Barsche da wohl verwechselt. 
Da gäbe es bei mir  :rotekarte , naja wahrscheinlich eher nicht.
Ist ja deprimierend. 

Also sind __ Sonnenbarsche vielleicht doch nicht so erstrebenswert.  Und für meinen kleinen Teich Katzenwelse schon gleich gar nicht.


----------



## Fietje69 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*

Und Nebenbei sollte man auch erwähnen das __ Barsche ihren Nachwuchs schützen.
Die Orfen (__ Aland,__ Winden) sollten aber schon etwas größer sein dann bringen die was ....hatte das gleiche Problem.....


----------



## Trautchen (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*

Guten Morgen, wie lange pflegen __ Sonnenbarsche ihre Brut eigentlich. Hat das schon mal jemand beobachtet?
Ist ja an sich auch super interessant...


----------



## laolamia (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*

hallo!

also meine kleinen sonnembarsch sind nur einige mm und werden nicht geschuetzt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*

Hi,

bevor was durcheinander gebracht wird. __ Sonnenbarsche sind trotz des Namens keine __ Barsche , ebenso sind Barsche im Tropenaquarium auch keine. Ist so ne sache wie bei den Geranien, das sind auch keine . (sind nur mehr oder weniger nahe Verwandte)

"Echte" Barsche kann man leicht an den 2 Rückenflossen erkennen, wovon die erste harte spitze Flossenstrahlen hat, die zweite aber "weich" ist (z.B. __ Flußbarsch, __ Zander, __ Kaulbarsch, Schrätzer, Zingel). Sonnen"barsche" (Sonnenfische ist die Gattungsbezeichnung, wegen der leuchtenden Farben) haben nur eine einzige  Rückenflosse, ebenso die Barsche im Aquarium (das sind Cichliden - "Buntbarsche").

Mit nur einen !!! Exemplar von Sonnenbarsch oder anderen Raubfischen bekommt man Massenvermehrung von Goldies und Co nicht in den Griff. Auch ein Raubfisch wie ein kleiner Sonnenbarsch hat schnell den Magen voll und frißt dann nix mehr bis er wieder Hunger spürt (so zwei, drei kleine Fische (1-2cm) reichen ihm alle paar Tage, daher werden die restlichen der mehreren hunderten/tausenden Nachkommenschaft von Goldie und Co schnell zu groß für ihn. Stellt man wärend der Sommerzeit/Laichzeit die Fütterung ein fressen die Elterntiere bei Goldfischen sehr viel mehr ihres eigenen Nachwuchses als es ein Raubfisch schaffen kann. Nur wenn sie sich laufend fühlen wie in einen Drive-In Schnellrestaurant brauchen sie sich ja nicht anzustrengen um flinke Beute zu machen. (trotzdem werden immer ein paar Überlebenskünstler unter den Jungfischen überig bleiben )

Selbst meine überall als "ungeheuerliche Fressmaschinen" bezeichneten  Piranhas (11 Stück 25cm groß) fressen pro Woche alle zusammen gerade mal so viel Fisch wie es in etwa einer Portionsforelle entspicht 

MfG Frank


----------



## Blauorphe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fischbrut vertilgen 1 Sonnenbarsch und 1  Katzenwels???*

Hallo, habe in meinem Teich neben Goldfischen, Goldorfen und Nasen auch 3 __ Sonnenbarsche. Ein Männchen und zwei Weibchen. Der Fischmann kümmert sich rührend um seine Brut und verscheucht alles, was dem Nest zu nahe kommt. Allerdings habe ich außer von den Sonnenbarschen noch keinen Nachwuchs gehabt. Entweder werden schon die Larven gefressen(von wem auch immer) oder ich habe immer gleichgeschlechtliche Tiere-kann man die eigentlich irgendwie unterscheiden?-
Den Froschlaich im Frühjahr haben sich zumindest alle zusammen schmecken lassen. 
Zum Thema was kann ein hier gekaufter Sonnenbarsch fressen; wenn mein Sohn seine vom Angeln übrig gebliebenen Riesentauwürmer(bis zu 10cm lang) in den Teich schmeißt, haben die __ Barsche einen mächtigen Appetit und mit der Größe keine Probleme.
Liebe Grüße Blauorphe


----------

